# Pocket bow press?



## birdhunter (Aug 16, 2004)

Was at indoor league this week and saw a guy use a small racheting bow press. It was the size of a half dollar and about 11/2" thick. There had a string coming from both sides and they were hooked to each limb in the slot for the cams. The rachet was set and the bow was pulled back a bit and the slack was taken up with spring loaded rachet. The bow was relaxed and the string and cables were loose and could be removed or adjusted. The rachet was reversed and the bow was let down. It was a slick. Does any one know were to get these and can they be used on any bow. Thanks Dennis


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I really don't know the model you've seen, but I use a Bowmaster - also quite portable:

http://www.prototechind.com/


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

I have one of those Bowmaster portable presses and it sure comes in handy when I'm tinkerin with my bows!!!!!!


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I saw one in the Lancaster Archery store last Saturday. It's about $90 in the store. It's not in their on-line catalog. 

It looks like a useful, compact press for some situations - if you're traveling and need to adjust a string or cable. 

However, I don't think that it works if you have a broken string. You wouldn't have a way to bend the limbs. The ratchet type is a lot bulkier and more cumbersome to use, but it can take the place of a regular bowpress whereas this "yoyo style" press can't.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

*Porta Press*

The press you are describing is the Porta Press by Feathervision. Works ok until the cord wears out (does not take long) then you are out of luck. I have not been able to contact anyone about the problem. Only want new cord to replace myself but they will not answer my emails and I can't find a phone no. I don't want any more feathervision products, no customer service.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

there is a really good portable bow press and i'ts strong and safe. you can check it out at ram-products.com it also uses a retchet, but you use it without pulling the string. i love mine.


----------



## jerkyg (Apr 21, 2004)

*Bowmaster press*

I just got the bowmaster press and it works great. The big bonus is how small it is. Put on new strings/cables last night without a hitch. Check out Eagle Archery (www.eaglearchery.com), they are about $4.00 more than Basspro, but offer free shipping. So, it still comes out a couple of bucks cheaper.

Bow on!


----------



## 4everbowhunting (Jan 19, 2005)

do you have split limbs jerkg


----------



## jerkyg (Apr 21, 2004)

*Answer to 4everbowhunting*

Hey bow folk,

I do not have split limbs. But, my bow buddy does, so I ordered the adapters. They were actually about $5 cheaper at eagle archery. So, by ordering both I saved about $8 because of the free shipping. We did some work on his bow and it worked great.

Bow on!

Jon


----------

